# Want rid of my wood burning stove!!!



## delly19 (20 Jul 2011)

Ok, im currently buying a second hand home- in the kitchen the previous owner has installed a wood burning stove and bulit an large,ugly brick fireplace around it......there was just a wall there originally so they have put  an opening in the wall and installed a flue ( i think thats what its called) which leads outside & appears to be stainless steel. the house is gas fired heating by the way. i really hate the whole thing and want rid, but if i take it out, im basically left with a hole in my wall. what can i put in its place???i like the idea of a wall mounted gas fire, but i have no clue about these things or there possible cost!!!can anyone help me out with some advice???


----------



## Leo (21 Jul 2011)

You could remove the stove and flue, and repair the wall. It'd be as if the stove was never there. 

Is the stove just a stand alone unit or is it hooked up to the plumbing in any way?


----------



## RMCF (22 Jul 2011)

If it heats your hot water or rads, think twice about removing it completely, what with the soaring cost of oil. Plus handy for burning rubbish.

Would you not consider putting a nicer stove/surround in its place?


----------



## deeheg (22 Jul 2011)

rmcf, burning rubbish! the climate is already in enough mess, ozone layers etc!


----------



## bullworth (22 Jul 2011)

deeheg said:


> rmcf, burning rubbish! the climate is already in enough mess, ozone layers etc!



I always burn my old bank statements, credit card statements and bills etc.


----------



## RMCF (22 Jul 2011)

deeheg said:


> rmcf, burning rubbish! the climate is already in enough mess, ozone layers etc!



We all do it !! Just no-one talks about it. 

And putting it all in landfill is better because ...?


----------



## delly19 (23 Jul 2011)

Leo said:


> You could remove the stove and flue, and repair the wall. It'd be as if the stove was never there.
> 
> Is the stove just a stand alone unit or is it hooked up to the plumbing in any way?





no doesnt appear to be hooked up to anything......id consider leaving it there but im unsure about the surround...i could put in a fireplace but i hate the look of the stove sticking out!!!had another thought.....build a fake chimney breast & leave the stove there.....at least it concealed & i think it will look tidier....anyone know if thats possible or anybody done anything like that???ideally what id love to do would be to put in a gas wall mounted fire but is that going to be a big job??


----------



## jackswift (25 Aug 2011)

deeheg said:


> rmcf, burning rubbish! the climate is already in enough mess, ozone layers etc!


 Some nut scientist in America is saying that if we don't slow down climate change it will leave us more open to an alien attack  Which strengthens the reason that I don't believe this climate change nonsense.


----------



## TripMeUp (26 Aug 2011)

Cost of living in Ireland would be too expensive for aliens to live here!! 
..they would be back in the spaceship and off in a shot...!!


----------

